
Show HN: Concrete Calculator for your weekend projects around the house - robertyuen
https://concretecalculator.io/
======
dugmartin
Nice job. Have you seen the calculators here?

[https://www.blocklayer.com/](https://www.blocklayer.com/)

------
jaclaz
Hmmm, with a cube 1x1x1 m I get:

35.315 cubic feet or 1.308 cubic yards or 1.000 cubic meters if pre-mixed
concrete*, it is 4696.851 lbs or 2130.000 kgs if 60 lbs per bag, it is 78.281
bags if 80 lbs per bag, it is 58.711 bags

The 2130 Kg/mc may be arbitrary, and, to be picky:

60x78.281x0,454= 2132,37444

still the (as well arbitrary) "adding 10% to allow for spillage and slab depth
variations" seems like having been forgotten.

------
another-cuppa
This is a bit more specific than I thought it would be. Most of my projects
around the house don't involve concrete.

------
lifeformed
I thought this was going to be some sort of analog computer made out of
concrete.

------
mattmoss
White on orange is not great for readability. Especially the calculation
results block which animates from white on orange to white on pale-orange:
even less readable.

Otherwise, nice job!

------
chaostheory
Are you going to make a mobile app version for this?

------
foxhop
I want a rammed earth calculator next.

